# Found an injured mantid URGENT!



## Chickie1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Todya i found an injured mantid on my porch, her abdomen was bleeding and is hyperactive. What should i do with her? Will she bleed to death?


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok let it calm down...Try to make it hang down.But basically there is nothing to do but wait.Is it cloating or still bleeding(blue/green blood?).Hard to tell.Picture?


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing you can do except hope it clots and the injury isn't too bad.


----------



## Mantismaniac (Jul 9, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. The poor mantis died shortly later


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder how liquid bandage would effect a mantis.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 10, 2011)

I would have suggested trying some super glue over the wound. I know people use it for tarantulas with good results but never heard of anyone trying that method on a praying mantis. I always figured if I had a mantis that injured I would just go for it at that point.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 11, 2011)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I would have suggested trying some super glue over the wound. I know people use it for tarantulas with good results but never heard of anyone trying that method on a praying mantis. I always figured if I had a mantis that injured I would just go for it at that point.


Yeah, it's probably the best "dressing" for insects, but if the bleeding is due to a crushing injury, like a bird's beak, it will probably die.


----------



## wrenae (Jul 17, 2011)

How about an update:

What did you decide to do?

Did it survive?

Interesting idea about superglue! I have recently discovered Bee Propolis Tincture works great for human wounds! Might be something to try with a mantid! Mine is 45% propolis in honey and glycerine. I used it on a deep cut at the base of my little toe. It healed up overnight practically! Weird!



Nikkiwolf said:


> Todya i found an injured mantid on my porch, her abdomen was bleeding and is hyperactive. What should i do with her? Will she bleed to death?


----------



## Chickie1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Whew, after the hastle of coating the wound with nail polish the little guy pulled through!  Glad he is ok, finding him a habitat at the moment.would post pics but my camera is really bad at pictures, tried to take one and it looked like I was looking at a big blur. Oh well, guess I'll try later


----------



## ismart (Jul 25, 2011)

Thats cool!


----------



## Bugsy911 (Oct 8, 2022)

is there a particular kind of nail Hardner or just regular clear nail polish? Does it have to be nontoxic? And once it hardens, is there a chance that it could get stuck to its body, making it harder for it to molt?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 9, 2022)

Probably just clear and get a cheap one. I would think if it is not coated to thick it should not stick thru, but you never know until u try it.


----------



## Pelidnota Punctata (Oct 12, 2022)

Thanks for being kind! Hope he/she pulls thru. What kind of Mantid? Female or male?


----------



## Bugsy911 (Oct 15, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Probably just clear and get a cheap one. I would think if it is not coated to thick it should not stick thru, but you never know until u try it.


Ya but the fumes on that stuff is really strong and toxic even just a tiny bit on a little insect would poison it if it accidentally got it in its mouth because I’ve seen them liking/bathing themselves, idk? I guess I’d have to watch how someone with experience do it first, I tried to find a YouTube video or something online but I couldn’t find one, anyway thank you for you advice and taking the time to respond back promptly


----------



## Dimity (Oct 16, 2022)

You can use corn starch to help with clotting.


----------

